# 1988 Pick up



## Mr Nasty (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello All!!!,
I wasnt sure where to post this question so i thought I'd post here since it is a old truck. I recently replaced a turn signal column switch cause the headlights were not working. I now have a new one on, but sometimes in the morning the rear tail lights do not turn on. The head lights turn on and the signals work. The dash lights also do not display when the tail lights arent on. I have to keep flicking the switch to off and on like 20 times to somehow get them to turn on. I noticed standing outside the truck that when i was flickering the lights to get the tail lights to turn on when i left the switch on the on position i heard a wierd struggling noise in the engine bay while the car was on? ( maybe alternator kicking in or something? } Thank you 
Thomas


----------

